# german volume training



## jon1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

anyone tried it and had good results from it? i recently posted another thread about coming to a bit of a plateau: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/141095-need-some-advice.html
people suggested doing a different routine, i figure this is quite far away from what i've done so thought i'd give it a go.


----------



## jon1234 (Aug 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## JimmyPaige (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had good experience with German Volume Training. Actually 2 or 3 days ago my wrist was messed up and I couldnt do typical pushing chest exercises like bench/inc. bench so I decided to do 10x10 of flyes. I think its recommended to do GVT w/ compound exercises rather than iso but my chest is still sore from that workout.

I've also had really good results from a variation on German Volume Training doing bench press  - 10 sets of 5 reps w/ 3 minute rests same weight for all sets.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 1, 2011)

Check out the smolov and smolov jr.

I'm doin it for squat right now and my squat has most deff. Gone up.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have done it every summer for the past 3 years as the main training template... half way through summer 2 weeks off than back to it.. Hasn't disappointed me yet but you have to be smart about exercise selection


----------



## oden (Sep 4, 2011)

G_V_T  works great!


----------



## booze (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome training method. hard work though.


----------



## jon1234 (Sep 4, 2011)

just a bit skeptical about the lightness of the weight used, i guess im brainwashed by the HEAVY REPS BUILDS MASS philosophy. Using a weight i can do 20 reps with and doing 10 sets of 10 with it seems alien to me. And the training each body part once a week is very different to what im used to. I am natural if this makes any difference.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ever try FST-7?


----------



## booze (Sep 4, 2011)

jon1234 said:


> just a bit skeptical about the lightness of the weight used, i guess im brainwashed by the HEAVY REPS BUILDS MASS philosophy. Using a weight i can do 20 reps with and doing 10 sets of 10 with it seems alien to me. And the training each body part once a week is very different to what im used to. I am natural if this makes any difference.



So have you tried it?! If done properly it will make u piss.


----------



## ConJnr21 (Sep 6, 2011)

obviously dont pick a ridiculously light weight, but generally first few sets are always easier then as you get to 7-10 you should really feel it

usually (as an example) for chest/back I do bench, super-setted (real word?) with barbell row


----------



## kevinhy (Sep 6, 2011)

GVT has worked magic for me, i definitely think it deserves time in everyones training regimen.


----------



## jon1234 (Sep 10, 2011)

i did my first GVT workout yesterday: i did back and chest

10 sets of db bench and 10 sets of seated row, i can't do them supersetted as a lot of guides suggest, it's just not possible at my gym so i did all 10 sets for chest and then all 10 sets for back. I did 90 seconds rest between sets. I am hurting a lot today!! After my 10 sets for both exercises i did 3 sets of flys but at a weight i could only do 5 or 6 reps with and 3 sets of lat pulldown again with a heavy weight for 5 or 6 reps, is this ok? The 10 sets is using a light weight i think i probably used my 15 RM, i dont want to lose strength on this routine so i threw a couple of heavy sets after both 10 set exercises had been performed so i went

db bench 10 sets (15rm approx)
seated row 10 sets (15rm approx)

then

db fly 3 sets with a heavy weight for 5 or 6 reps to 1 before failure
lat pull down 3 sets with a heavy weight for 5 or 6 reps to 1 before failure

Looking forward to my leg workout tomorrow....if i can walk after it is another question....

How long should i run the routine for? im thinking 6 weeks?


----------



## kevinhy (Sep 12, 2011)

I usually run it until i cant deal with the pain anymore, so usually after 4-6 weeks. 

Leg day sucks, good luck man.


----------

